# Mornington Vic. Shot this one next to the yak.



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Went back out looking for yesterday's lost monster snapper.

Sent the usual pinkies free, some size and others under. This 46cm one put a grin on my face though. It took another 4" drop shot minnow in smelt scale and made half a dozen solid runs before being lifted over the side and lined up for tonight's dinner.

P.S Evarn, the yak you saw yesterday was a recent customer.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZtXRFwAAA9fgAASQIUAAKCAHAA/598wIABUNU9R6TJkyA0DaR6g1T2qeppo0xAAyNCAMZWExm2Eu7OabNUH0zVRHB5RPE3kDxC9xLo0+7qHkXpNJF4ofQkjrQdYL8g3aroGT5GLwc7p6/i7kinChITauiLg


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Lovely fish mate


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Straight back in the saddle - thats what I like to see.... just a shame the horse isn't as big :wink: Good work Scott.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ya having a Hobie ball at the moment Scott, well done


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice one Scott... I think i'll be ringing GE today.. i don't think i can wait much longer! hehehe

Ivan


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Ivan

Revolution arrives some time tomorrow. Cant get it wet till after the fishing show but you can have a peak.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

nice work on the snapper there scott, look smashing on the BBQ :wink:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Smurf....You mean like this.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Great catch. But . . . you're not going to eat the fish like that right? It looks raw!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah, yep ... just like that :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Geez, he doesn't look real happy about it, bet it tasted good though.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Scott,

look on the bright side ... this one would have tasted better than the horse you couldn't quite land yesterday.

Grant


----------

